# do you edit in Photoshop or lightroom ad why



## laurenvictoria (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the difference. Do you use both?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes both. Lightroom is the library where I can get a good amount of work done and/or then click PS for extra touches like certain filters or to liquify for example.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 28, 2011)

Neither.  Nikon Capture NX2 and DxO Optics Pro 7.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 28, 2011)

I use mainly Adobe Camera Raw which is the same engine as Lightroom is. 
Lightroom is aimed mainly at cataloging and developing raw images. It is not an EDITING program. You cannot pixel edit in LR. 
Photoshop CS does have a cataloging program much like Lightroom, however Lightroom's cataloging is more intuitive and really just rocks in terms of cataloging your images. Bridge does the same things, but it's a little bit more work. To me? It's not a big deal at all, but to some it is a major bonus to catalog with LR. 
Photoshop CS is a parametric AND pixel editing program. If you do no pixel editing then Lightroom is adequate. If you want to be able to EDIT at all, then Photoshop is necessary.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 28, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> ... If you do no pixel editing then Lightroom is adequate. If you want to be able to EDIT at all, then Photoshop is necessary.


Just to clarify, not to be argumentative, between the choices of Lightroom and Photoshop that is exactly correct.  There are alternatives, however, that allow pixel-level editing without the cost of Photoshop.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 28, 2011)

I use LR for cataloging, global RAW adjustments, conversion to JPG or TIF (depending on what I'm doing with it from there), and for making print packages for clients like 5x7's and wallet sizes and so on.  I use Photoshop for any serious editing I want to do.


----------



## ann (Dec 28, 2011)

I checked out LR when it first came out and just couldn't warm up to the process, tried again recently with the same results.

Basically , if i were looking for a cataloging program it might be fine, but i already have my work flow down and don't want to change.

Do use PS, but also a lot of third party software as it makes my life easier. Have to be in the right frame of mind to sit at the computer and I find that not helpful with the learning curve that PS needs. Software needs to be used on a regular basis to make sense for me, and so OnONe, Topazlabs and Nik make my life simpler.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 28, 2011)

I have both, I have Lightroom only because I have to have it. A lot of people I teach use it so I need to know it's ins and outs. For the most part except for a couple things, I hate it. Even as an Organizer. I can organize and do everything I need to do in Bridge (Sort, Tag, Metadata, rate)  and I do it my way. I have a very organized mind and I want things organized my way not how Lightroom wants them. The whole import/export thing just pisses me off.

Love Photoshop, been using it forever can do things quicker in there than any other program. Does EVERYTHING I need, from RAW to layers. I don't have to... OK, I do this here, then I go to this program , then this program...it just gets done and I can move on


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

ann said:


> I checked out LR when it first came out and just couldn't warm up to the process, tried again recently with the same results.
> 
> Basically , if i were looking for a cataloging program it might be fine, but i already have my work flow down and don't want to change.
> 
> Do use PS, but also a lot of third party software as it makes my life easier. Have to be in the right frame of mind to sit at the computer and I find that not helpful with the learning curve that PS needs. Software needs to be used on a regular basis to make sense for me, and so OnONe, Topazlabs and Nik make my life simpler.



I have taken some Nik Software seminars and think that they are interesting products overall. While I have focused on the Silver Efex primarily, I have wondered who here is a user of their multiple products. Good to knwo ann, good to know.:thumbup:


----------



## Peano (Dec 28, 2011)

I edit in Photoshop because I generally use lots of layers and masks.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 28, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:


> I have both, I have Lightroom only because I have to have it. A lot of people I teach use it so I need to know it's ins and outs. For the most part except for a couple things, I hate it. Even as an Organizer. I can organize and do everything I need to do in Bridge (Sort, Tag, Metadata, rate)  and I do it my way. I have a very organized mind and I want things organized my way not how Lightroom wants them. The whole import/export thing just pisses me off.
> 
> Love Photoshop, been using it forever can do things quicker in there than any other program. Does EVERYTHING I need, from RAW to layers. I don't have to... OK, I do this here, then I go to this program , then this program...it just gets done and I can move on



This is very much me too. I have lightroom3 because the school provided it to me. Otherwise I wouldn't have purchased it. I hate working lightroom most of all because you can ONLY work in ProPhoto colorspace. ProPhoto is a larger gamut colorspace than most monitors can see and it is so much larger than what the lab requires that your images shift in looks when you convert them. There are perfectly good ways to deal with this, but for me it was more PITA than anything else. I'd convert and invariably NOT be happy at all. I even went to an Adobe class on LR and they couldn't get me to be happy with it. I am stuck in my ways! I can use it, but it's essentially just a space taker on my editing computer.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 28, 2011)

My workflow is LR then photoshop (in the rare events further is required such as editing out something or using a portrait or effects plug-in). But I use Lightroom for a whole lot more than cataloging.  The develop, print, and web modules are off the chain awesome. After having a taste of the luxury of Lightroom i opt not to use aperture or Nikon's stuff or cameraRAW, Bridge, etc before photoshop


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Dec 28, 2011)

Like how the DAM book suggest, I edit everything I can in Lightroom, then edit the best ones in Photoshop, saves time.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 28, 2011)

EchoingWhisper said:


> Like how the DAM book suggest, I edit everything I can in Lightroom, then edit the best ones in Photoshop, saves time.



Indeed.  And just the 20,000,000 print presets and options in Lightroom alone are worth using the program


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Dec 29, 2011)

Lightroom is actually very capable, but I don't like how plugins integrate inside it, plugin just seems better/faster in Photoshop. I use Photoshop only for very customized/precise editing, many photographs are actually not worth to be worked on in Photoshop. If Lightroom include a proper levels/curves, selection (including color range) and better plugin support, I would almost never need to go to Photoshop. It would be nice if they allow people who have Photoshop to have some of its feature integrated inside.


----------



## laurenvictoria (Dec 29, 2011)

thank you all!


----------



## Mo. (Dec 30, 2011)

I use Photoshop simply because I haven't used Light room yet. I've heard that Light room is perfect for quick edits and Photoshop is amazing if you're going to be really precise on your work. 

Should have both.


----------



## John27 (Jan 7, 2012)

I use Lightroom for cataloging and the majority of my 'snapshot' edits.  I'm not a professional photographer or anything, it's just a hobby for me, so I take ALOT of pictures of family events and things like that, which are usually just snapshots or candid images that lightroom can help me bring the best out of.  I use photoshop when I'm getting 'down and dirty', like a panorama or an HDR, or even an image I "took on purpose" like when my fiancee and I go out and do photoshoots in a park and I get a neatly framed up shot and want to just make it pristine, I use photoshop.  Always interesting in finding out what additional software could come in handy, so I'll be watching this thread!  (I'm a total noob, so I should probably add this as a 'disclaimer', simply answering your question, how I use it, not trying to offer advice as to how someone else should, I'm new to this stuff)


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 7, 2012)

I use Adobe Camera Raw before opening in Photoshop. Typically I only use ACR for Noise Reduction and Lens Correction. Everything else I do in Photoshop.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Lightroom for basic adjustments and minor stuff. Photoshop for more serious stuff.. and for fun or artsy edits


----------



## xyphoto (Jan 7, 2012)

If you shoot RAW using Nikon, NX2 is a great program for simple post processing and minor adjustments. I also use it for batch processing converting to jpg. Then I use Photoshop for finer adjustments if needed. I tried Lightroom before but did not like it much.


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2012)

Adobe designed Lightroom as a complimentary image database management application to Photoshop. Lightroom was designed specifically for photographers that routinely produce, and need to manage, a lot of photographs.
Lightroom's Develop module uses ACR (Adobe Camera Raw) to do parametric (non-destructive to pixles) editing. Lightroom inherited ACR from Photoshop. Photoshop CS5's Camera Raw and Lightroom 3 both use ACR 6. ACR first appeared in Photoshop 7. Adobe called Photoshop 8 - Creative Suite (CS). CS2 is Photoshop 9, and todays CS5 is Photoshop 12.

Photoshop is used by graphic artists, photographers, web developers, desk top publishers and many other types of creatives.

So, in summary: Lightroom by itself is an incomplete photograph image editing solution. Adobe initially designed the first version of Lightroom based on the assumption it would be purchased by photographers that already used Photoshop CS3.


----------

